# GentooPub in Veneto

## MoRPh3uSz

Ciao gente,

dopo il successone della precedente edizione, mi sembra il caso di ripetere l'esperienza del GentooPub in Veneto.

Io e il nostro amato moderatore lavish ne abbiamo parlato in canale #velug su Azzurra, riporto le sue testuali parole (iAlbertoz sono io):

 *From #velug@Azzurra, Lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> <lavish> iAlbertoz, se hai tempo questo pome, fai un post nel forum per organizzare un gentoo pub il primo venerdì dopo il 15 gennaio?
> 
> <lavish> sempre se ti va di farlo ovviamente 
> ...

 

Quindi cosa ne pensate di riproporlo per venerdì 20 Gennaio 2006 a Padova al pub HighLander come l'altra volta? La cameriera meritava parecchio, farle una visitina mi sembra d'obbligo  :Razz: 

Naturalmente si accettano proposte sia per la città che per il luogo che per la data, che verranno poi riassunte per trasformare questo post in un sondaggio.

Bye bye.

Update

Il Gentoo pub è confermato:

Venerdì 20 Gennaio alle 20:15 al pub Highlander di Padova in Via Ss.Martino e Solferino 69.

Per chi non ha idea di come raggiungere il pub ci si trova alle 20 in piazza Garibaldi (sempre a Padova naturalmente).

Per maggiori informazioni sul pub dare una occhiata  qua.

Ci si vede Venerdì sera a Padova.

Bye bye.Last edited by MoRPh3uSz on Fri Jan 20, 2006 2:42 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## lavish

Io prometto foto meno artistiche questa volta   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Wise

se si fa a padova in qualsiasi giorno (orale li matematica permettendo) io ci sono!

----------

## mala

Ci sono

Ciao

mala

----------

## silian87

Per una volta potremmo cercare di farlo... che ne so... a Venezia?  :Very Happy:  (chiedere treviso mi sa che e' troppo  :Razz: ).

perche' se no con quegli orari io e molti altri non riescono a venire ed a tornare a casa  :Sad: .

----------

## zilog80

pure io sono interessato!

----------

## richard77

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Per una volta potremmo cercare di farlo... che ne so... a Venezia?  (chiedere treviso mi sa che e' troppo ).
> 
> perche' se no con quegli orari io e molti altri non riescono a venire ed a tornare a casa .

 

Se si fa a PD io posso darti (ovviamente gratuitamente) un passaggio fino a Treviso +/- centro (tieni conto che io vado a casa dei miei, subito dopo Motta).

L'offerta è aperta a tutti (quelli che riesco a infilare nella 106)

----------

## lavish

bene bene!

Dai che la cameriera ci sta aspettando!    :Laughing: 

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Se si fa a PD io posso darti (ovviamente gratuitamente) un passaggio fino a Treviso +/- centro (tieni conto che io vado a casa dei miei, subito dopo Motta).
> 
> L'offerta è aperta a tutti (quelli che riesco a infilare nella 106)

 

Grazie mille  :Smile: 

Sarebbe perfetto.. solo che io posso solo sabato sera  :Sad:  non so gli altri  :Question: 

----------

## lavish

silian87 che palle! Non rompere e vieni venerdi che hai saltato anche l'altra volta!   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

 :Razz: 

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> silian87 che palle! Non rompere e vieni venerdi che hai saltato anche l'altra volta!   

 

Mentre tu ti diverti a "girare i dischi" il sottoscritto va a scuola il sabato mattina con sveglia alle 6:30!!!!   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

 :Very Happy:  potrei anche venire, ma dopo non tornerei indietro.. perche' mi aspetterebbe mio padre all'entrata di casa con l'M-16   :Laughing: 

Se non volete perdere silian87 in tutti i sensi provate di sabato   :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Mentre tu ti diverti a "girare i dischi" il sottoscritto va a scuola il sabato mattina con sveglia alle 6:30!!!!       

 

Cocchino bello, io studio ingegneria a padova, non giro solo i dischi  :Razz: 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Comunque, sabato vi andrebbe bene?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Comunque, sabato vi andrebbe bene? 

 

A me   :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

Ok, sabato scartato dopo vari pareri negativi registrati su IRC

Si è aggiunto anche mydecay intanto  :Very Happy: 

Venerdì 20 confermato!

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Ok, sabato scartato dopo vari pareri negativi registrati su IRC 

 

grgrgrgr... ok.. fra un annetto saro' fuori (si spera!) dalle superiori.. dopo finalmente verro' ai gentoopub per vendicarmi.

/me che affila coltelli e lame ed incide con il suo sangue scritte sul muro di casa "Lavish"   :Twisted Evil: 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> grgrgrgr... ok.. fra un annetto saro' fuori (si spera!) dalle superiori.. dopo finalmente verro' ai gentoopub per vendicarmi.
> 
> /me che affila coltelli e lame ed incide con il suo sangue scritte sul muro di casa "Lavish"  
> 
> 

 

Fra un anno useremo tutti debian   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Fra un anno useremo tutti debian   

 

Ah ma i debianisti erano le prime vittime in ogni caso, dopo venivate voi   :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing: 

asd che post inutili  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Fra un anno useremo tutti debian    

 

Gutter mi sa che abbiamo un futuro bodishattva da "sistemare". Questo é l'indirizzo, ci pensi tu?

----------

## gutter

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Questo é l'indirizzo, ci pensi tu?

 

U' picciottu sgarrratu ha, nuiatri di la Sicilia sulu 'na vota pirmittemu sbagghi.   :Twisted Evil: 

Dopo questa breve precisazione sono lieto di annunciare a tutto il forum che lavish ci saluterà presto    :Laughing: . 

P.S.: Magari moderà qualche forum di debianisti   :Laughing: 

----------

## richard77

 *silian87 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Ok, sabato scartato dopo vari pareri negativi registrati su IRC  
> 
> grgrgrgr... ok.. fra un annetto saro' fuori (si spera!) dalle superiori.. dopo finalmente verro' ai gentoopub per vendicarmi.
> 
> /me che affila coltelli e lame ed incide con il suo sangue scritte sul muro di casa "Lavish"  
> ...

 

Se ti può "consolare" se avessimo fatto di sabato io sarei rimasto a pd e quindi niente passaggio...

----------

## Truzzone

Allora si fa qualcosa?   :Question: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

ma in toscana (firenze possibilmente) mai niente vero?   :Rolling Eyes:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> ma in toscana (firenze possibilmente) mai niente vero?   

 

Prova ad organizzarlo tu  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *Truzzone wrote:*   

> Allora si fa qualcosa?   

 

Ciao Truzzone, certo, questo venerdì!

Vieni anche tu?  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

A che ora ci vediamo? Facciamo alle 8 in piazza <NON_RICORDO_IL NOME> (quella dove c'è ricordi per capirci)?

----------

## richard77

Garibaldi?

----------

## lavish

 *richard77 wrote:*   

> Garibaldi?

 

Stavo per scriverlo ma ho preferito evitare di far casino  :Razz: 

Penso sia proprio quella comunque  :Wink: 

----------

## MoRPh3uSz

Ok, tutto confermato.

Venerdì 20 Gennaio alle 20 in piazza Garibaldi a Padova, altrimenti alle 20:15 per chi va direttamente al pub.

Adesso riporto anche sul primo post del thread.

----------

## Truzzone

Azz.. Padova, troppo distante e per di più ho problemi con l'auto in questi giorni   :Rolling Eyes: 

Mi dispiace ma non ce la faccio a venire   :Crying or Very sad: 

Alla prox   :Wink: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Confused: 

----------

## lavish

Ragazzi.. tanto per capire, chi viene con assoluta sicurezza?

Io ci sono.. 1.  :Razz: 

----------

## MoRPh3uSz

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Ragazzi.. tanto per capire, chi viene con assoluta sicurezza?
> 
> Io ci sono.. 1. 

 

Io ci sono.. 2

----------

## Vazzo

ci sono anch'io 3

----------

## Wise

Devo fare questo post per dire:

-io sono il 4!

-rammento che:

padova è una bella città, su venite al GentooPub!

la cameriera era Veramente Carina

se non faccio questo post Lavish mi picchia...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

 *Wise wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se non faccio questo post Lavish mi picchia... 
> 
> 

 

Ahahah! Dai lo sai che non sono così cattivo! eheheheh!

Dai venite numerosi  :Wink: 

----------

## richard77

diciamo 4,95 (vengo se non ho problemi al lavoro).

Comunque io preferisco la Taverna Danese...

Domanda, come ci riconosciamo?

----------

## Wise

si stavo scherzando... 

rassicuro tutti: lavish non ha abusato dei suoi immensi poteri di moderatore...

anche se lo consoco poco sempbra proprio una brava persona... non farebbe mai cose del genere...

ora però venite tutti al GentooPub cosi potrete incontrare lavish...

----------

## lavish

 *richard77 wrote:*   

> Domanda, come ci riconosciamo?

 

Io sono quello nero con la pancia bianca....   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Dai, ci vediamo su una panchina di piazza Garibaldi, non faremo fatica a riconoscerci!  :Wink: 

ps. Wise, ma cosa sono diventato? Un'attrazione circense?   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Wise

 *lavish wrote:*   

> ps. Wise, ma cosa sono diventato? Un'attrazione circense?    

 

si l'idea era quella...  :Wink: 

----------

## richard77

Io ci saro' in piazza Garibaldi ore 20:00.

(mountain bike rosso-bianco-blu e cappello nero).

----------

## lavish

 *richard77 wrote:*   

> Io ci saro' in piazza Garibaldi ore 20:00.
> 
> (mountain bike rosso-bianco-blu e cappello nero).

 

/me da un internet point che si connette al forum per controllare gli ultimi eventi  :Razz: 

Ottimo, io sono quello con sciarpa e pantaloni larghi.. ma sarai gi¨¤ l¨¬ praticamente   :Laughing: 

----------

## Mr.Evolution

Appena approdato a casa del vazzo post gentoo pub.

Buonanotte a tutti ed aspetto le foto alla Men In Black!

----------

## richard77

Che dire?

Grazie a tutti per la bella serata. Attendo fiducioso le foto.

Mitico il tabletpc hp!

PS: Sono qui al lavoro e solo C8H10N4O2 e i Led Zeppelin mi tengono su!

----------

## lavish

Ecco qui le foto!

Come promesso ho usato il flash questa volta eheh.. a qualcuno non ha fatto piacere: http://lavish.homelinux.org/gallery/gentoopub-200106/big/Gallery-8.jpg

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Ciaoo  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Ecco qui le foto!

 

Ma sul tablet c'é gentoo? funziona tutto correttamente? Perché a vederlo sembra invitante....

----------

## lavish

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Ma sul tablet c'é gentoo? funziona tutto correttamente? Perché a vederlo sembra invitante....

 

Lasciamo perdere cosa girava su quella macchina... lasciamo che sia il diretto interessato a confessare   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Truzzone

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Lasciamo perdere cosa girava su quella macchina... lasciamo che sia il diretto interessato a confessare  

 

Dai che siamo interessati (dall'altra foto pare gnome   :Question:  ).

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

PS: Gentoo Pub - 20/10/2006   :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Truzzone wrote:*   

> Dai che siamo interessati (dall'altra foto pare gnome   ).

 

Mi sa che si tratta di un'altra macchina quella con gnome

----------

## lavish

Vabbè diciamolo.. d... de.... deb.... insomma.. avete capito   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Era xfce comunque  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Vabbè diciamolo.. d... de.... deb.... insomma.. avete capito    

 

E' stato forutunato. Con altre persone sarebbe potuta cadere (inavveritamente, ovvio) mezza pinta di birra sulla tastiera  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Truzzone

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Vabbè diciamolo.. d... de.... deb.... insomma.. avete capito    

 

Uhhh   :Laughing: 

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Era xfce comunque 

 

Sorry   :Embarassed: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

/me che aspetta il prossimo GentooPub in Veneto   :Razz: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Vabbè diciamolo.. d... de.... deb.... insomma.. avete capito    

 

Ah beh pensavo molto ma molto peggio  :Very Happy: 

----------

